# Canon EOS 3000 V



## ComanderNEO (7. Oktober 2003)

Also... ich hab vor mich von meiner Alten Cam zu verabschieden.... könnt ihr mir vielleicht was zu der hier sagen? hab sie halt bei nen Händler gesehen und dacht mir so vielleicht nimmste die....
Halt wofür sie gut ist und ob sie ein Display hat und sowas halt....
oder könnt ihr sonst ihrgendwie eine Empfehlen?


----------



## DLDS (7. Oktober 2003)

in der Preisklasse setzt die 3000V die Messlatte höher. Wenn du nur soviel ausgeben möchtest bietet dir die 3000V ne Menge.

Wenn es etwas mehr sein darf empfehle ich dir die EOS 33.


----------



## ComanderNEO (7. Oktober 2003)

kann den einer die Cam noch etwas genauer Beschreiben was es für Funktionen hat und Aussehen etc. habs halt nur Empfohlen bekommen......
Hat es z.B ein Display? und was für ein Speicher?


----------



## DLDS (7. Oktober 2003)

Zu der LCD Frage

*Ein besonderes Highlight ist der 22,4x30 mm große LCD-Monitor auf der Kamerarückseite, der in großen Lettern und Symbolen über alle wichtigen Kameraeinstellungen informiert.
*
Aber was meinst du mit Speicher ? einen AE, AF Speicher für die Belichtungs und Fokus Daten ?

Gruss, Dennis




_Beschreibung

Einstieg zum Aufstieg

Beeindruckende Bildergebnisse durch kreative Aufnahmefunktionen:
Mit dem Einsteigermodell EOS 3000V genießen Sie von Beginn an die Vorzüge der High-Tech-Features, die auch in der professionellen Fotografie zum Einsatz kommen. Und das in gewohnter Canon Qualität bei einfachster Handhabung.

Autofokus auf Profiniveau
Der neue 32-Bit-Mikroprozessor arbeitet mit einem optimierten AF-Algorithmus und verbesserter AF-Datenverarbeitung, sodass die EOS 3000V so schnell wie das Profimodell EOS 1N fokussiert. Sieben AF-Sensoren, darunter ein zentraler AF-Kreuzsensor, bilden ein großes AF-Messfeld mit einer hohen Messdichte, in dem auch außermittige Objekte ohne Schärfespeicherung erfasst werden können. Die Messfelder sind sowohl manuell als auch automatisch wählbar, die jeweils aktiven AF-Sensoren werden im Sucher angezeigt. Die drei AF-Betriebsarten (One-Shot AF, AI Servo AF und AI Focus AF) sind nach praxisgerechten Kriterien an die einzelnen Belichtungsprogramme gekoppelt.

Belichtungsmessung der Extraklasse
Bei der Mehrfeldmessung ist das Bildfeld in 35 quadratische Messfelder aufgeteilt, die in Abhängigkeit vom aktiven AF-Sensor gewichtet werden. Die hohe Anzahl und die gleichmäßige Verteilung der Messfelder ermöglicht sowohl im Quer- als auch im Hochformat eine sehr präzise, differenzierte Analyse des Motivhelligkeit. Für eine gezielte Anmessung kleinster Motivdetails steht die Selektivmessung mit Messwertspeicherung zur Verfügung. Die Messfläche entspricht etwa 9,5% des Sucherbilds. Die Handwerker unter den Fotografen können bei manueller Belichtungseinstellung die mittenbetonte Integralmessung einsetzen. Mit den drei Messarten lässt sich jede noch so knifflige Lichtsituation belichtungs-technisch in den Griff bekommen. Die manuelle Belichtungskorrektur und die Belichtungsreihenautomatik mit frei wählbarem Abstand der flankierenden Belichtungen können sich bei starkem Gegenlicht und extrem kontrastreichen Motiven als hilfreich erweisen.

Überzeugende Ergonomie
Trotz ihrer sehr kompakten Dimensionen liegt die EOS 3000V ausgezeichnet in der Hand, weil der Kameragriff überaus großzügig dimensioniert und ergonomisch geschwungen ist. Das zentrale Bedienelement ist das bewährte EOS- Wahlrad, das den direkten Zugriff auf die 12 Belichtungsprogramme ermöglicht und auch als Hauptschalter fungiert. Die Bedienung ist sehr einfach ausgelegt und erschließt sich intuitiv. Ein besonderes Highlight ist der 22,4x30 mm große LCD-Monitor auf der Kamerarückseite, der in großen Lettern und Symbolen über alle wichtigen Kameraeinstellungen informiert.

Üppige Ausstattung
Die EOS 3000V bietet "volles Programm": Vollautomatik, variable Programm-, Zeit- und Blendenautomatik, manuelle Belichtungseinstellung, Schärfentiefenautomatik sowie sechs Motivprogramme für Porträt-, Landschafts-, Makro-, Sport-, Nachtporträt- und Available-Light-Aufnahmen. Der elektronische Schlitzverschluss steuert Verschlusszeiten zwischen 1/2000 s und 30 s. Eine Funktion für bis zu 9 Mehrfachbelichtungen, Selbstauslöser mit 10 Sekunden Vorlaufzeit, Serienbildtransport bis zu 1,5 Bildern pro Sekunde, manueller Rückspulstart, automatische und manuelle Empfindlichkeitseinstellung ergänzen die üppige Ausstattung. Der herausklappbare Kamerablitz mit Leitzahl 12 (bei ISO 100) leuchtet den Bildwinkel eines 28 mm-Objektiv aus. Die kürzeste Blitzsynchronzeit ist die 1/90 Sekunde. Die weit gehende Kompatibilität mit dem umfangreichen EOS-System ermöglicht einen Systemausbau mit Objektiven und Zubehör, der praktisch keine Wünsche offen lässt.


Superschneller Autofokus 
Ca. 1,5 Bilder pro Sekunde 
7 AF-Messfelder 
35-Zonen-Mehrfeld-, Selektiv- und mittenbetonte Belichtungsmessung 
Großes LC-Info-Display 
Hervorragende Ergonomie des Gehäuses 
Eingebautes E-TTL-Blitzgerät 
12 Aufnahmeprogramme _


online test
http://www.fotopunkt.de/artikel349.html


EOS 3000V Specifications 


  TYPE 
Type 35mm AF/AE SLR camera with built-in flash 
Recording media 35mm film 
Image size 24 x 36mm 
Compatible lenses Canon EF lenses 
Lens mount Canon EF mount 
VIEWFINDER 
Type Eye-level pentamirror 
Coverage Approx. 90% vertically and horizontally 
Magnification 0.7x (-1 diopter with 50mm lens at infinity) 
Eyepoint 18.5mm 
Focusing screen Fixed, all-matte screen 
Mirror Quick-return half mirror (Transmission: reflection rate of 40:60, No mirror cut-off with EF300mm f/2.8L plus Extender 2x or shorter lens) 
Viewfinder information AF (AF point/mark, focus confirmation light); Exposure (shutter speed, aperture value, exposure level, AE lock); Flash (flash ready, hi-speed sync, EF lock, red-eye reduction) 
AUTOFOCUS 
Type TTL-CT-SIR with a CMOS (Complementary Metal Oxide Seminconductor) sensor 
AF points 7 AF points 
Focusing modes One Shot AF, AI Servo AF, AI Focus AF, manual focusing (MF) 
AF point selection Automatic/manual 
Selected AF point display AF point mark in the viewfinder and on LCD panel 
AF-assist beam Intermittent firing of the built-in flash
Working distance : Approx. 4m/ 13.1 ft at center,
Approx. 3.5 m/11.5 ft at outer edge 
EXPOSURE CONTROL 
Exposure metering modes TTL full aperture metering with 35-zone SPC 
- Evaluative metering (linkable to any AF point)
- Partial metering (approx. 9.5% of viewfinder at center)
- Center-weighted average metering (automatically set in manual exposure mode) 
Meeting range EV 1-20 (normal temperature, 50mm f/1.4, ISO 100) 
Exposure control Porgram AE (Full Auto, Portrait, Landscape, Close-up, Sports, Night Portrait, Flash off, Program), shutter-priority AE, aperture-priority AE, depth-of-field AE, manual exposure, 
E-TTL/A-TTL/TTL autoflash 
Film speeds ISO 6-6400 (Set automatically for DX-coded film within ISO 25-5000) 
Exposure compensation Manual exposure compensation: +/-2 stops in 1/2- stop increments (can be used with AEB)
Auto Exposure Bracketing (AEB):+/-2 stops in 1/2- stop increments 
AE lock Auto AE lock: Operates in One Shot AF mode with evaluative metering when focus is achieved
Manual AE lock: By AE lock button in partial metering mode 
Multiple exposures Max. 9 exposures 
SHUTTER 
Type Electronically controlled focal-plane shutter 
Shutter speeds 1/2000 – 30 sec. in 1/2- stop increments, bulb, X sync at 1/90 sec. 
Shutter release Soft touch electromagnetic release 
Self-timer Shoot after 10 sec. delay 
Remote control Remote Controller RC-1/RC-5 (DATE Model only) 
FLASH 
Built-in flash AF point-linked, 3-zone autoflash
Guide No. 12 (ISO 100, in meters), 39 (ISO 100, in feet)
Recycling time : Approx. 2 sec.
Flash coverage: 28 mm lens angle covered
Red-eye reduction : Lamp 
Ext. EOS-dedicated flash E-TTL/A-TTL/TTL autoflash 
FILM TRANSPORT  
Film loading Automatic rewind 
Film advance modes Single-frame / continuous shooting 
Continuous shooting speeds One Shot AF : Max. 1.5 fps
AI Servo AF : Max. 1.3 fps 
Film rewind Automatic. Mid-roll rewind 
DATE IMPRINTING (DATE Model only)  
Automatic Dating Automatic calendar to 2099 
POWER SOURCE  
Two CR2 lithium batteries 
DIMENSIONS 
Size ( W x Hx D ) 130 x 88 x 64 mm / 5.1 x 3.5 x 2.5 in 
Weight 340 g / 12.0 oz (body only)


----------



## ComanderNEO (7. Oktober 2003)

Vielen Dank.... es hat soweit alle Fragen beantwortet 
Also nochmals zum Speicher.... ich meine Was für ein Speicher man da reintun kann um ihn z.B Später zur entwicklung  zu geben und man ihn wiederkriegt.....
(Keine Ahnung wie die Modelle heißen)


----------



## DLDS (7. Oktober 2003)

der Speicher nennt sich 35mm Film 
Also quasi nen ganz normalen Film


----------



## ComanderNEO (7. Oktober 2003)

und dann Ein Displayß aber dann nicht für Vorschau oder (wäre ja gleich eine Cam mit intrigrierte Entwicklung)


----------



## DLDS (7. Oktober 2003)

das Display zeigt dir nur deine Kamera Daten an.
Zeit, Blende, Belichtungsmesser usw......


----------



## ComanderNEO (7. Oktober 2003)

Gibt es auch eine Cam von  der EOS serie die auch ein Speicher hat und Vorschau und so? (ist mir teils Wichtig)
Es sollte auf jedenfall eine sein:
1. Die in den Preisrahmen liegt
2. Die doch schon Hochwertiger ist (wenn möglich
3. vielleicht von Canon 
Preisrahmen = 200-400


----------



## DLDS (7. Oktober 2003)

du redest quasi von einer digital kamera

die preiswerteste ist eine EOS 300D für ca 950€


----------



## ComanderNEO (7. Oktober 2003)

*wow* das ist Money.... gibts ansonsten eine wenigstens "etwas" gute von anderen Firmen?


----------



## DLDS (7. Oktober 2003)

ist die billigste Spiegelreflex digicam die es gibt


----------



## Gi.Joe (8. Oktober 2003)

Mal so ne Frage:

hast du wirklich ganz fest damit gerechnet, dass du für 200-300€ eine DIGITALE SPIEGELREFLEX Kamera bekommst ? 

Wenn man sich *5min* Zeit nimmt, und ein wenig *recherchiert* müsste man nicht solche mega dämlichen Fragen stellen.

aber...amüsierend....


----------



## ComanderNEO (8. Oktober 2003)

Nicht wirklich aber ein versuch war es wert


----------

